

Ask HN: How do I get Ajax working with a Bookmarklet? - wesleyzhao

Hi everyone!<p>I am trying to write a Bookmarklet and the goal is to be able to submit information from any site X (the origin page they are on when clicking the bookmarklet) to my site's servers while staying on site X.<p>Ideally, I would be able to send a response back and have it pop up somewhere but this is not necessary.<p>I keep running into the issue of the same origin policy -- that from site X, XMLHttpRequests can only be initiated with site X's domain.<p>Does anyone know of a way around this (or a tutorial they can point me to)? some Ajax with a Bookmarklet?<p>Thanks so much!<p>-Wesley
======
hrasm
You might want to ask such tech-related questions at stackoverflow.com.

